# Website Search Tool



## 4ndr3w (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a friend who's church uses atomz.com to search their church website. The search tool works great except that it posts "Sponsored Links" and when, for example, you search on "prayer" you might also get a sponsored link pointing to Shamanism and other New Age sponsored links. This is definitely unacceptable. Does anyone know of a good and easy to setup (also inexpensive) web search tool that doesn't put sponsored links?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2005)

Does Google do the same thing?


----------



## 4ndr3w (Mar 15, 2005)

Google is not as bad but does put sponsored links in. I'm trying to get more information from my friend about the site.


----------



## daveb (Mar 15, 2005)

If your friend is running an educational or non-profit site there will not be ads (using google).

[Edited on 3-15-2005 by daveb]


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2005)

Dave,

Do you mean Google?

Woudl a church's website qualify as "educational" ? How would one find out?


----------



## daveb (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Dave,
> 
> Do you mean Google?
> ...



Sorry, I meant using google. A church website should apply for this status. From their site:

_ Google provides free SiteSearch with optional WebSearch for educational institutions and non-profit organizations worldwide. Full customization is available and no ads are served on the search result page. _

You can sign up and find out more information here:


http://services.google.com/publicservice/login


----------



## 4ndr3w (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out and pass it on.


----------



## king of fools (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, Google is a good way to go in this route. In google adsense you also have the ability to opt out of specific keywords and/or specific sites, but I'm not sure what the functionality of the search is anymore, it's been a while since I've used it.

Of course, there are some open source PHP search tools too, but they may require an php script engine to run them.


----------

